# Found a slipper orchid in a painting



## silence882 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi All,

I was in New Orleans for a few days and stumbled across a slipper orchid in a painting in an art gallery. We were there to see a Chihuly glass exhibition, but this was tucked away in a side room:






Here's a link to the piece on the gallery's website:
https://arthurrogergallery.com/artists/douglas-bourgeois/

It's nice to see slippers popping up in odd places.

--Stephen


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 18, 2019)

No matter how much I water or fertilize I've never been able to grow mine that large. Maybe I need take up the guitar.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 18, 2019)

Must have Mystic Jewel "celery seed" in the genetics.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2019)

var 'Triffid'...................


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2019)

Interesting... thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadySlipper (Apr 19, 2019)

I hope it's not a relative of that main plant in "Little Shop of Horrors". 

But neat finding one in an unexpected place.


----------

